# Lowrider bike air suspension



## Tony46 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey everyone, can any one tell me where I can get the air suspension kit for bikes? thanks in advance


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/sponsor/18.shtml
the guy know his shit


----------



## Tony46 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 08:09 PM~10146561
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/sponsor/18.shtml
> the guy know his shit
> *


Ride on bro, thanks for the fast response


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/

hit him up he knows his shit and is veary well priced


----------

